# OTA timer worked!!! I'm so happy!



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

Yesterday a friend calls that there is an extra ticket available to the jets game, it was a noce day out so why not go. I'm a huge giants fan and set the 921 to tape the game ota in hd on fox and my 501 and 721 to record it over dish as a backup. To my suprise i got home and the 921 was recording the game in HD OTA. Just felt the need to share the timer fired n time and ended on time! My first sucessful ota time recording. 

Only question is can I blame the terrible game the giants played on the 921 sw in any way?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Go Ravens!!!!


----------



## rangersjay99 (Sep 16, 2004)

Picked up tickets for the Ravens/Giants game in December... Can't wait!!!


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Its like a SuperBowl rematch, but without the Murder Trial.


----------



## Jim_R (Feb 13, 2004)

I've been doing a fair amount of OTA recording in HD since the release of 188, at least twice a week, with one timer set to 'weekly', and I have had zero problems with the timer firing correctly.


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

ayalbaram said:


> Yesterday a friend calls that there is an extra ticket available to the jets game, it was a noce day out so why not go. I'm a huge giants fan and set the 921 to tape the game ota in hd on fox and my 501 and 721 to record it over dish as a backup. To my suprise i got home and the 921 was recording the game in HD OTA. Just felt the need to share the timer fired n time and ended on time! My first sucessful ota time recording.
> 
> Only question is can I blame the terrible game the giants played on the 921 sw in any way?


I've had 2 OTA fire one after an other on 2 different channals each week with no probloms.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Well, before you get too excited, on Sunday, my weekly OTA timer for "The Simpsons" showed that it fired with no problems...and I happily went off to dinner with my gorgeous super-model girlfriend (ok, the super-model part was just to get your attention - I have to leave "gorgeous" in or she'll have me killed)...

I returned to a 0-second recording.

It also failed to record "Lost" on ABC two weeks in a row, finally working this past Wednesday.

Most of my timers work fine, but the problems are still out there, folks...I'd like to see 100% reliability


----------

